# Pancreatic cancer



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone been aware of a prevalence of Pancreatic Cancer among long time Tanker men?


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I am not aware of it, however I am aware that prostate cancer appears quite prevalent amongst seafarers especially tanker men, other occupations include farm workers and firemen. So the pancreatic cancer risk to long term tanker men does not surprise me.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Cutsplice said:


> I am not aware of it, however I am aware that prostate cancer appears quite prevalent amongst seafarers especially tanker men, other occupations include farm workers and firemen.
> 
> 
> > So the pancreatic cancer risk to long term tanker men does not surprise me
> ...


Nor me.
U can take it as gospel, - I reckon, - along with all of the rest.
The good news *may be* - it's all becoming more survivable.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a good friend who sailed tankers his entire career. He just called me this past week to say he's been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer that has metastasized, and given 3 to 6 months to live. I'm devastated to lose this very good friend much to soon. While he's at peace with it, I am not.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Wallace Slough said:


> I have a good friend who sailed tankers his entire career. He just called me this past week to say he's been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer that has metastasized, and given 3 to 6 months to live. I'm devastated to lose this very good friend much to soon.
> 
> 
> > While he's at peace with it, I am not.[/
> ...


----------



## Uwe (Oct 30, 2010)

Now I know why I have prostate cancer...
Sailed 43 years on tanker...
Well, I am also at peace with it, one day we all have to go...

Greetings from Portugal
Uwe


----------



## bob nightingale (Mar 18, 2007)

Was diagnosed with prostate cancer 12months ago.
Nothing I can do about it.
Bob.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I was diagnosed with prostate cancer ten years ago last month, was told without treatment I had 18months, with treatment 3 years, glad the fortune tellers were incorrect.
Spent 31 years on tankers both crude and product carriers, inhaled lots of benzene, plus other nasty fumes, they may have had a bearing on my situation. My dad also had prostate cancer so there is a heredity element also which should be considered.


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

I was diagnosed with stage 1B lung cancer four years ago, a 1.5cm growth in my right lung, found during an annual company/USCG medical. I was lucky to be in the right place Texas/Arkansas and have the worlds best look after me. I initially thought it was caused by being a long time smoker even though I had given up smoking for twenty years, I was told that's that was not possible as a biopsy showed it to be occupation related. My doctors insisted that I worked through the treatment, which was no big deal as my scheduled was one month on and one month off. I went through bouts of chemo and radiation for two years, at time I hadn't the strength to get out of the pilots chair but after two years they declared me Cancer free, I retired the next Christmas. Its two marvelous years now, but I never forget that I am in remission and that I still have cancer. They were very clear that there is at the moment no permanent cure for cancer


----------

